# imac g5 10.4 demarre pas



## batrou (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon Imac g5 osx 10.4 ne démarre pas, le ventilateur se met en route mais pas l'ecran. après 30 secondes, le ventilateur s'excite vraiment mais rien de plus.

que ce passe t'il? avez vous des conseils?

merci d'avance!


----------



## alex.sc (8 Avril 2012)

Essaye de démarrer du CD d'installation fournit avec le Mac :
- demarre
- insere le cd
- redemarre en appuyant sur C au clavier

Si ton écran ne s allume pas mieux comme ça c que le problème est matériel

Pour la ventilation sur ce modèle il est normal que le ventilé se mette a fond après un certain temps si le système ne s'est pas lancé


----------



## esv^^ (10 Avril 2012)

Es tu sûre qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un problème d'écran? Si tu le laisse 5 minutes (le temps normal de l'allumage) et que tu braque une  lumière puissante sur l'écran, tu ne voit rien? 
Je te dit ça car j'ai eu un problème dans le genre, mais s'était avec mon PBG4!


----------



## alex.sc (10 Avril 2012)

si c était qu un problème d écran le système se lancerait donc les ventilés se mettrais pas a fond

Sur ce modèle diMac c toujours soit un problème de condensateurs soit un problème d alimentation
Mon test permet de vérifier si ce n est qu un problème système
Si le test n'est pas concluant il faudra ouvrir iMac (très simple sur ce modèle) et regarder les condensateurs


----------



## esv^^ (10 Avril 2012)

alex.sc a dit:


> si c était qu un problème d écran le système se lancerait donc les ventilés se mettrais pas a fond



OK!
Là est la grande différence entre le Lap-Top et l'iMac!


----------



## lappartien (11 Avril 2012)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1237?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/index?page=search&src=support_site.kbase.search&locale=fr_FR&q=imac G5

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h43 ----------

LÀ:http://support.apple.com/kb/index?p...earch&locale=fr_FR&q=ventilateurs sur imac G5


----------



## Pamoi (13 Avril 2012)

batrou a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon Imac g5 osx 10.4 ne démarre pas, le ventilateur se met en route mais pas l'ecran. après 30 secondes, le ventilateur s'excite vraiment mais rien de plus.
> 
> ...



il faudrait savoir de quel modèle de G5 il s'agit, comment c'est arrivé et depuis combien de temps ça dure.
Un peu de détails, quoi ...... 
A priori ecran noir + ventilos à fond c'était la CG sur les Rev C. Pas trop ce genre de souci sur les Rev A et B


----------



## batrou (16 Avril 2012)

Bonjour et merci pour les reponses,

je n'ai plus le cd d'instal, je l'ai sur clé usb, j'ai essayé de l'installer sans succès. meme a partir d'un autre mac par usb ( peut etre ca ne marche qu'en firewire??)

c'est un imac g5 2eme generation (capteur de lumiere), il a eu des problemes de démarage et dès le lendemain il ne démarrait plus.

je l'ai ouvert et les condensateurs semblent normal, pas gonflé....


----------



## esv^^ (16 Avril 2012)

Dans tout les cas un PPC ne boote pas en USB (sauf-il paraît- après des lignes de codes...)


----------



## batrou (16 Avril 2012)

ok, je vais essayer en firewire
merci


----------



## esv^^ (16 Avril 2012)

Je t'en prie!


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Avril 2012)

Salut

Tu a le bong ?

Teste la ram

Si pas de bong et reset SMU effectué et ram OK, alors carte mère HS


----------

